# List of Real Estate Websites for Portugal Properties



## betelnutz

Hi All,

Most people considering moving to Portugal I am sure start out online searching for property. At least that is what my wife and I have been doing for some time now.
Thought it would be helpful If everyone shared the websites they know of that are good for searching online for properties for sale and rent in Portugal.

Here are some that I have been using and I hope others would help add to this list.

Property for sale in Portugal - Portuguese Property for Sale
PrimeLocation > Search Property For Sale & To Rent Via Leading Estate Agents
Green-Acres Portugal: Imobiliário, casas, apartamentos para vender em Portugal
Casa Sapo - Portugal´s Real Estate Portal
ERA® Imobiliária - Portugal
http://www.luximos.pt/
.: Casas, apartamentos ou moradias, para comprar ou vender casa, contacte-nos! :.
Portugal Property | Real Estate Agency | PortugalProperty.com®
Casas de luxo | Portugal Sotheby's International Realty

If you know of any nice websites please share here in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Janina k

Hello

If it's ok to list we are buying a one bedroom for rental and are using a great agent called Nuno and his site is ProDirecta

Our daughter is here at the moment looking at a property and has found Nuno so helpful and he speaks great English.

Nuno is based in the Gois area.

Krystyna


----------



## betelnutz

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> If it's ok to list we are buying a one bedroom for rental and are using a great agent called Nuno and his site is ProDirecta
> 
> Our daughter is here at the moment looking at a property and has found Nuno so helpful and he speaks great English.
> 
> Nuno is based in the Gois area.
> 
> Krystyna


Thanks for sharing .. hopefully others will share the websites they know. So we can compile a nice list for everyone to use.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Hi,

From experience, 6 years of looking at properties here, it is a lot more efficient to work out what you want then look in a specific area. There a vast number of properties for sale but you will probabily find it a waste of time to compare places in different areas. The established local estate agents are often the ones who know what they are talking about in their specific location but are office based not 100% web based. 

Here's one which does use the interwebs in case you are looking for a windmill to live in? 

Property for Sale: Almodovar, Alentejo: Windmill with stunning views on 4 acres of land.


----------



## betelnutz

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi,
> 
> From experience, 6 years of looking at properties here, it is a lot more efficient to work out what you want then look in a specific area. There a vast number of properties for sale but you will probabily find it a waste of time to compare places in different areas. The established local estate agents are often the ones who know what they are talking about in their specific location but are office based not 100% web based.
> 
> Here's one which does use the interwebs in case you are looking for a windmill to live in?
> 
> Property for Sale: Almodovar, Alentejo: Windmill with stunning views on 4 acres of land.


Thanks for the advice and the link to the website, not sure I want to live in a windmill haha


----------



## MrBife

In my view Bodgie McB has it spot on. There are a few 'factory' websites with a lot of content which are useful when you start but cannot provide specific local info. Even local agents suffer from too many 'A place in the Sun' viewers who want a free guided tour and have no clue where they actually want to live. 

For anyone that should be the first decision at which point you ask around for an agent that knows the local area well, give them your 'wish list' and budget, decide if you like them and trust them and only at that point go and visit a selected number with them.

All of this on the assumption that there are funds in place and the ability to actually buy if the right property is seen. 

For the reasons above I personally I like map based real estate websites and my favourites are ...

Algarve Property for Sale | Algarve Property Portal | Meravista and 
Portugal Property Search

But both of those are Algarve based (like me)


----------



## betelnutz

MrBife said:


> In my view Bodgie McB has it spot on. There are a few 'factory' websites with a lot of content which are useful when you start but cannot provide specific local info. Even local agents suffer from too many 'A place in the Sun' viewers who want a free guided tour and have no clue where they actually want to live.
> 
> For anyone that should be the first decision at which point you ask around for an agent that knows the local area well, give them your 'wish list' and budget, decide if you like them and trust them and only at that point go and visit a selected number with them.
> 
> All of this on the assumption that there are funds in place and the ability to actually buy if the right property is seen.
> 
> For the reasons above I personally I like map based real estate websites and my favourites are ...
> 
> Algarve Property for Sale | Algarve Property Portal | Meravista and
> Portugal Property Search
> 
> But both of those are Algarve based (like me)


Great thanks for the advice and the links =)

We are just window shopping online at the moment and of course ultimately will do the local agency thing when we are there. Just wanted to compile this list of websites for general options on listings out there. 

Thanks for sharing the links and everyone else please continue to share any links you have as well.


----------



## weatherwatcher

betelnutz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Most people considering moving to Portugal I am sure start out online searching for property. At least that is what my wife and I have been doing for some time now.
> Thought it would be helpful If everyone shared the websites they know of that are good for searching online for properties for sale and rent in Portugal.
> 
> Here are some that I have been using and I hope others would help add to this list.
> 
> Property for sale in Portugal - Portuguese Property for Sale
> PrimeLocation > Search Property For Sale & To Rent Via Leading Estate Agents
> Green-Acres Portugal: Imobiliário, casas, apartamentos para vender em Portugal
> Casa Sapo - Portugal´s Real Estate Portal
> ERA® Imobiliária - Portugal
> 
> http://www.luximos.pt/
> .: Casas, apartamentos ou moradias, para comprar ou vender casa, contacte-nos! :.
> Portugal Property | Real Estate Agency | PortugalProperty.com®
> Casas de luxo | Portugal Sotheby's International Realty
> 
> If you know of any nice websites please share here in this thread.
> 
> Thanks


We are in Central Portugal, Castanheira de Pera, neighbouring Figueira Dos Vinhos and Pedrogao Grande and the estate agent that covers a lot of the areas around here is esferareal.com they speak very good English and everyone you speak to around here are full of praise for their honesty and help, including us, they cannot do enough for you. They have a website and an office in the town of Pedrogao Grande.


----------



## betelnutz

Thanks for sharing


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hi Betalnutz.

A name would be nicer?

As for websites, I assume you know, but just in case you don't, some are 'advertising' sites (who will pass you enquiry about a property on to the Owner or Agent selling it.
The others are registered Agents who are selling property on behalf of the owners.

Nothing wrong with using the advertising sites but, in our experience, those that are advertised by a private owner don't necessarily have the same obligation to be Er, exactly correct about the property?
When you are passed on to the Agent, then start to get excited!

As MrBife says, the time to seriously look is when you have the money, the time and the will all in place. Before then, it's still good to get a feel for what's on offer.

If you see 'THE' property before you can buy it . . .
On the other hand, there are still properties on sites that were there six years ago when we started looking. We didn't buy them then, and we didn't choose them when we did buy!

In my humble opinion, visiting different areas sorts out where you really want to be.
Do you want to speak Portuguese, live in a 'Portuguese' area?
Would you prefer speaking English and just want a better climate?
There are all sorts of reasons for wanting to move. Everyone is different.

All the best for you exploration towards a new life,

Chris n Hellen


----------



## dalmar21

We bought through Remax in Castelo Branco. They are listed on Rightmove as Lucas & Reis. Enormous portfolio of properties and very well known in the area as probably the most used estate agent for ex pats. The staff speak fluent English and Liliana there will take you to get your fiscal number when you need it as well as take you to pay your buyer taxes and be your Portuguese 'voice' in the tax offices.

We think they are fantastic. They market aggressively to the expat community and are a bit Marmite to some but they are estate agents and it's their job to sell. They are legit and know the area inside out.

The properties on Rightmove are those with more aimed towards the expat market (ruins, land, offgrid renovations) but their main site lists everything they have on the books in the area.

Maria and Paulo will be the main contacts and their offices are in the city centre. 

http://agencias.remax.pt/CasteloBranco

What I would add is be careful when buying anything which is listed as being for sale by a translator/mediator on behalf of owner (not Remax I add here) on sites such as Pure Portugal. This is often expats selling land etc on behalf of locals and they don't have the back up of an AMI number - the mark of an official estate agent. If you buy through someone without an AMI number you have no come back if it all goes pear shape as they more than likely won't have the liability insurance needed. Stick to legal estate agents. We know three sets of people in our neck of the wood who do this and none are legit. You're open to problems if you (as some would say) buy more cheaply from these kind of sellers but you're open to a world of problems.


----------



## Alexporubay

Nice list, I want to buy a house in Portugal, so this was useful)


----------



## jonpost

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi,
> 
> From experience, 6 years of looking at properties here, it is a lot more efficient to work out what you want then look in a specific area. There a vast number of properties for sale but you will probabily find it a waste of time to compare places in different areas. The established local estate agents are often the ones who know what they are talking about in their specific location but are office based not 100% web based.
> 
> Here's one which does use the interwebs in case you are looking for a windmill to live in?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the property I bought... now I need a builder nearby ... any suggestions on websites to look up decent tradesmen?


----------



## MrBife

jonpost said:


> ... any suggestions on websites to look up decent tradesmen?


I don't think you are going to find anyone good like that. Best to head for the nearest busiest 'builders lunch venue (lunch with a drink for €6.50' - kind of thing). Be prepared to pay for a coffee or two and start talking to people. Ask to see a previous job to verify quality and get a day rate confirmed.


----------



## MikeItMo

I've been looking at idealista to get a feel for the market. 
this thread is a very good idea

https://www.idealista.pt/


----------



## Stephen Wonders

*Estate agent fees*

Bom Dia

I have noticed that many properties are being marketed by several real estate agents. This feels like a silly question but I will ask anyway.
Does the buyer have to pay any fees to the estate agent? I have been promised by many agents that they will help set up the new accounts with the utility companies. Do they charge for this type of service?


----------



## hktoportugal

Stephen Wonders said:


> Does the buyer have to pay any fees to the estate agent? I have been promised by many agents that they will help set up the new accounts with the utility companies. Do they charge for this type of service?


No, you don't have to pay the agent anything, all fees related so sales are born by the seller. My experience is that (a good) agent will help you with utility companies and all other things related to buying the house without charging for it.


----------



## Jhonny devil

Veri interesting....Great...


----------

